

Dormitory converted into gigantic Tetris display (2007) - Stasyan
http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/05/mikontalo-dormitory-converted-into-gigantic-tetris-display/

======
sp332
Germany's Project Blinkenlights is far more impressive.
<http://www.blinkenlights.net/project/videos>

------
0xdefec8
you gotta wonder how difficult it was to convince each and every person in the
dorm to agree to this...

